# Women want us, Avery pro-staff wants to be us LOL



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

some girls like to kill stuff









Opening day landowner/youth hunt. Done by 7:14am









9-7 AM hunt









9-7 PM hunt. I went into town to grab snacks and water. saw these 3 kids in a wheat feild with a dove spinner. Walked out and asked if they wanted to kill geese with us. They accepted the invite and later admitted it was the best goose hunt they had ever been on.









9-8. from 1st dead bird to last dead bird was under 40 mins.









9-9









9-13 another quick one...









9-14 am hunt









9-14 pm hunt. Flock of 6 cacklers came in and we put them all to sleep.









9-15 More Cacklers!!









9-18









9-19









9-21









That is all....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> some girls like to kill stuff


Getcha Some!


----------



## slicendice (Sep 16, 2008)

so if i sit in the ditch with my gun will you pick me up and take me hunting to!? lol nice work thats impressive


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

slicendice said:


> so if i sit in the ditch with my gun will you pick me up and take me hunting to!? lol nice work thats impressive


:lol: Right on bro! :lol:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Minnesota has a bunch of corn chopped already?? Nice looking hunts man! haha if i was them kids and some guy came adn asked me to go hunt geese with him i would for sure say yes! Whoever said getting in a vehicle with strangers is a bad thing :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mshutt said:


> Minnesota has a bunch of corn chopped already?? Nice looking hunts man! haha if i was them kids and some guy came adn asked me to go hunt geese with him i would for sure say yes! Whoever said getting in a vehicle with strangers is a bad thing :lol:












Next thing you know this picture is going to be of a hunting rig. Quit giving predators new ideas! And we know you're out there on the honker forum :cough: poke em :cough:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL!!!

Bloody you gonna try and keep this one around for a while?  I'd definetly try to :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> Next thing you know this picture is going to be of a hunting rig. Quit giving predators new ideas! And we know you're out there on the honker forum :cough: poke em :cough:


Trust me there is no candy in that van


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

mshutt said:


> Minnesota has a bunch of corn chopped already??


No actually. This is a sweet corn field. Been down for quite awhile. Alot of farmers are just starting to chop silage fields tho.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Lotta chopped corn in the central part of the state and there is some going down in the central part of ND too.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is the new van....










*disclaimer* Avery guys please take a joke with the title of this thread. *Disclaimer*


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Classy! Goose humping another goose in the 9-21 picture. :jammin:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

how you noticed that i have no idea...but that is funny as hell! I was lookin at the pile of birds for that...and was like wtf is he talking about? Pretty funny lookin spread you got BBD  must be the position they were in that attracted all the geese into the "kill hole"


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> some girls like to kill stuff


LOL, looks familiar!! :lol: ....










Right on, yes some girl do like to hunt :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Awkward!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> *disclaimer* Avery guys please take a joke with the title of this thread. *Disclaimer*


Chuck is right.

DISCLIAMER:
To all the new guy's on the forum. I'm not actually an Avery hater. I use Avery products along with Final Approach, Big Foot, DSD, Kent, Remington, Flagman, Bill Saunders, Heartland, C&S, Out Law, Real Geese, Bolin, and Chevy. I love them all.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

goose0613 said:


> Classy! Goose humping another goose in the 9-21 picture. :jammin:


Crap! I'll have to photo shop that out. I cant have everyone knowing my seceret


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Awkward!


ummm...... A little yeah.... Northwoods girl knows I will always have a blind available for her so not that awkward realy.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Like sands through the hourglass so are the days of our lives........


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like you had a great early season! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Funniest Shiat Ive seen on Nodak>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ever..........


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I think everyone has a blind open for northwoods girl myself included.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice pile pics, gonna have to try the mating geese pose and see if it kills geese. :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Man you guys did work! Looks like fun!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Northwoods Girl said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > some girls like to kill stuff
> ...


If this pic is you.. you have a twin who lives in Fargo and works at Microsoft. I thought it was her for a second.. even the smile is very similar..

Wierd that everyone has a twin somewhere in the world and yours is only a few miles away...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The words of a woman we all know and love........"That's Hot!!!!!"


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL, :lol: that's not me in the pic, but the twin thing is funny. I have a twin, but not a girl. Mine's a twin brother  Coincidence


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Northwoods Girl said:


> LOL, :lol: that's not me in the pic, but the twin thing is funny. I have a twin, but not a girl. Mine's a twin brother  Coincidence


I bet that makes Ryan even happier!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Northwoods Girl said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, :lol: that's not me in the pic, but the twin thing is funny. I have a twin, but not a girl. Mine's a twin brother  Coincidence
> ...


 :rollin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Northwoods Girl said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, :lol: that's not me in the pic, but the twin thing is funny. I have a twin, but not a girl. Mine's a twin brother  Coincidence
> ...


:thumb:

:rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BTW hands down, no contest, a camo painted face, super nice white smile is way hotter than pink ANYDAY!


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL :rollin:


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> BTW hands down, no contest, a camo painted face, super nice white smile is way hotter than pink ANYDAY!


Damn Straight!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Is that a common Leo? Someone needs to tell your wife that! Maybe she could get you to stay at home from hunting once in awhile.. You know and just spend a day together. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

shooteminthelips said:


> Is that a common Leo? .:


You lost me there.

BTW my wife wears camo and paints her face with camo paint, kills birds, catches fish... After 7 years of marriage, 4 kids and one on the way I still chase her around like I was a school boy. So like I said women in camo are way hotter.

AND don't get me started about a chick in hip boots!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a common Leo? .:
> ...


mmm how about women in leather motorcycle chaps...

Or equestrian riding pants...

8)


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> women in camo are way hotter.


This should go down as an official Man Law. :thumb:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Awkward!


hahahaha nice call jim-


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Northwoods Girl said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > some girls like to kill stuff
> ...


I say the one on bottom is way better looking! :lol:

Like I have said before! You gotta come to ND this year to do some hunting!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think she should go to the Bait Pile first to see what your true intentions are. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

fpp


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> I think she should go to the Bait Pile first to see what your true intentions are. :beer:


100% agreed


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats funny but 100% true, The pile holds answers to everything.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Pay the $10 GB it is well worth it!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> fpp


LPP and FPP's are only in the pile....man law.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

HAHA!!!!!!! I love the 2 decoys in the last pic in the background.......i heard thats good for getting in those horny male geese, lol


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice shootin phil :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

DANG!!! I cant find the "leg humping" emoticon :lol: 8)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

cupped-in123 said:


> HAHA!!!!!!! I love the 2 decoys in the last pic in the background.......i heard thats good for getting in those horny male geese, lol


It's official. 75% of our annual harvest is 20-25lb Ganders that land pecker first. No joke man. I have a ton of drop zones already and did'nt have to buy a single one. I'll sell'em to ya cheap..


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Great post Bloody. It's good to see MN guys whackin and stackin. :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

PJ said:


> Great post Bloody. It's good to see MN guys whackin and stackin. :beer:


Thanks PJ. In the words of tourettes guy.... !!BOB SAGET!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Great post Bloody. It's good to see MN guys whackin and stackin. :beer:
> ...


OMG there was a quotes from the late great tourettes guy....

God rest his soul.....


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Thanks PJ. In the words of tourettes guy.... !!BOB SAGET!!


"Who wrinkled my Randy Travis poster and pisssed on the seat?"

His stuff was/is great.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)




----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Maverick said:


> from the late great tourettes guy....
> 
> God rest his soul.....


Wait... What?? Is the guy dead??


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > from the late great tourettes guy....
> ...


Yes....He died a few years back. Can you believe he had a heart attack? :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice work on the birds but i would hate to have to deal with all that goose meat in the freezer.


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I say the one on bottom is way better looking! :lol:
> 
> Like I have said before! You gotta come to ND this year to do some hunting!


Why thank you! lol Oh trust me I would love to come over there to hunt... never have done it, but I've heard stories and it would be awesome! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> Nice work on the birds but i would hate to have to deal with all that goose meat in the freezer.


I am pretty sure the clients take there geese with them Lyle. 8)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Maverick said:


> Yes....He died a few years back. Can you believe he had a heart attack? :lol:


NNNNNNOOOOOOOoooooooo  That just SUCKS. That guy was good chit. Another one I always had blind available for in the goose field :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

PJ said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work on the birds but i would hate to have to deal with all that goose meat in the freezer.
> ...


100 points awarded to PJ 8)


----------

